# Does Your Star Sign Reflect Your Personality?



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you agree with what your star sign says about you or are you totally different?

I find star signs interesting but I don't really believe in them. I've never really felt that my star sign fits me. I'm a Scorpio and when I mention this to people they always say something like "Oh that means your an angry and manipulative person!" which I'm not! 

The personality traits of a scorpio are...

- Loyal

- Passionate

- Resourceful

- Observant

- Dynamic

- Jealous

- Obsessive

- Suspicious

- Manipulative

- Unyielding

I agree with loyal, resourceful, observant &amp; suspicious. But the rest I don't agree with at all. (I don't think you can call yourself dynamic because you don't have an outsiders perspective on that bit of your personality.)

*Do you agree with what your star sign says about you?*

(Oh and btw I got all those personality traits from that website &gt;http://zodiac-signs-astrology.com/)


----------



## bCreative (Jun 24, 2008)

Pisces Strength Keywords:

- Compassionate

- Adaptable

- Accepting

- Devoted

- Imaginative

Pisces Weakness Keywords:

- Oversensitive

- Indecisive

- Self-pitying

- Lazy

- Escapist

See I'm the kind of dork that believes in this stuff....so 98% percent of what I just read I agree with. It's kind of freaky because most of that stuff is happening now.


----------



## Anna (Jun 24, 2008)

from the same website

Libra Astrology September 23 - October 22

Libra Strength Keywords:

- Diplomatic

- Graceful

- Peaceful

- Idealistic

- Hospitable

Libra Weakness Keywords:

- Superficial

- Vain

- Indecisive

- Unreliable

Libra and Independence:

Libras like to be around other people, they are all about partnerships and groups. They are happiest when other people are around and when other people are doing their work. They are lazy but like posh surrounding and nice decor. These two extremes could strike a balance and the Libra living on his own could either have a very messy place or a very intricately decorated place. They can be independent, they have the intelligence and the full capability within but would a Libra rather co-exist/depend on others. Libra and Friendship:

Libras love excitement, new situations, adventure and the unusual. They make friends with people from all walks of life and they are always up to something new and exciting with enthusiasm. Libras are great at getting along with people, everyone likes a Libra. They are all about partnerships and groups, they are the glue that hold a group together because they are the ones responsible for keeping harmony and peace. Libras have mastered the art of relationships, not just romantic but business, personal, and family relationships just to name a few. No one is able to see another person's point of view better then a Libra.

Libra and Business:

Libras dislike hard work, they are lazy when it comes to getting their hands dirty and doing the work themselves. Fortunately, their intuitive instincts are good at telling them where money can come from. They can think up great business ideas that are original and bound for success, they can initiate the idea but they need someone else to do the work. Libras make good business partners but not good business people on their own. Libras have potential of being a good leader with their diplomatic ways, but but they are just too lazy to do the hard work required and climb a corporate ladder. A good way for Libra to become wealthy is through artistic endeavors. They can be painters, interior decorators, actors or writing screenplays or composing. These are great ideas because it incorporates Libra's hobby with a moneymaking venture.

Libra and Temperament:

Libras have excellent instincts and intuition, most of the time they do not trust them enough. Libras are likely to be underachievers due to the easygoing attitude. This does not mean that they are necessarily lazy, they just make do with whatever comes their way. They do not want anything badly enough to fight for it. The only time that a Libra will usually stand up is if a situation is unfair, the only time a Libra will definitely stand up is if they feel something involving them is unfair. They need their respect and their fairness, after all, Libra has done so much for other people, it deserves at least fairness, right? When this issue comes into play, Libra becomes courageous.

Libra Deep Inside:

They are also likely to hide or bend their own true feelings in order to bring peace with a group and to make others like them. Sometime this results in them not really knowing what their true feelings are because they are trying to make everyone happy. Other people can see this and Libras have earned themselves a reputation for being indecisive, they simply do not want to hurt anyone's feelings or cause disorder or friction in a situation. This spills over inside the person and many times, Libras have difficulty making decisions. Inside, the Libra is very insecure, they suffer from a lack of self confidence, they are always searching for something to complete them. This is another reason why they are social butterflies, it is an unconscious attempt to find the missing peace through other people. By trying to appease other people all the time, Libras don't really know who they are inside. Libras desperately need love and approval, they will do the favors that people ask and and have a hard time saying 'no' or 'I'm too busy' in order to prove how nice they are, this gradually builds up resentment and negative self esteem issues inside. Libra's indecisiveness is caused by fear, their fear that a wrong decision will make everything come crashing down around them and cause turmoil in their lives. Life is not like that and the Libra that acknowledges the fact that life has ups and downs will be less emotionally wound up, not so hard on themselves and as a result, they will be a much happier person.

Libra in a Nutshell:

Libras are the diplomat of the zodiac. They are able to put themselves in other's shoes and see things through another person's point of view. They are the ones that always want to make things right and have balance and harmony in their life, their surroundings and the lives of the people close to them. They have captivating charm, elegant taste and they are easy to like due to their eager-to-please, easygoing nature. In return for a Libra's amazing ability to be a good listener, sooth and calm people, they expect admiration. Libras will gather a group of people, everyone will become friends then the Libra will be in the center of the group. They like the attention and the admiration for the people that they have brought together. Libras are very intelligent, they often hide this inside their easygoing exterior. They express their intelligence through creativity, most are involved in some sort of artistic or creative pursuit. Many people overlook just how intelligent a Libra actually is. When others see a Libras wide range of interests and hobbies, their intelligence and creativity is more then obvious. Libras love variety and different situations. They welcome change. Libras love luxury. They will spend lots of money and surround themselves with beautiful things and they seem to be constantly fussing over their appearance. They love anything upscale and classy. Libras work hard to please others, this they do an others find them incredibly captivating.

I am so a Libra it's SCARY. SCARY.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 24, 2008)

I like all your threads today Katie ahaha.

Leo Strength Keywords:

- Confident

- Ambitious

- Generous

- Loyal

- Encouraging

Leo Weakness Keywords:

- Pretentious

- Domineering

- Melodramatic

- Stubborn

- Vain

I definately agree with my strength words, and maybe stubborn but I'm not vain or pretentious at all!


----------



## Jinx (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a scorpio too, but I'm an October scorpio so I have traits of both scorpio and libra.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 24, 2008)

Aquarius -

Strength Keywords:

- Witty

- Clever

- Humanitarian

- Inventive

- Original

Aquarius Weakness Keywords:

- Stubborn

- Unemotional

- Sarcastic

- Rebellious

- Aloof

I agree with all the strength words but I dont agree with stubborn and unemotional. Definitely agree with sarcastic lol I ALWAYS am. And I was definitely rebellious when I was younger.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 24, 2008)

*Taurus strength keywords :*

- Dependable

- Persistent

- Loyal

- Patient

- Generous

*Taurus Weakness Keywords:*

- Stubborn

- Laziness

- Possessive

- Materialistic

- Self-indulging




i'm not gonna lie, there's some truth about that. but to be materialistic, lazy and self-indulging, i wouldn't go that far. i am an hedonist, and i try to live everything fully, that's all. carpe diem.


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a scorpio too, but I'm an October scorpio so I have traits of both scorpio and libra. Same here.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like all your threads today Katie ahaha. haha! Thanks





Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a scorpio too, but I'm an October scorpio so I have traits of both scorpio and libra. I'm an october scorpio too. Interesting, I didn't know that october scorpio's have traits of scorpio and leo!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif from the same websiteLibra Astrology September 23 - October 22

Libra Strength Keywords:

- Diplomatic

- Graceful

- Peaceful

- Idealistic

- Hospitable

Libra Weakness Keywords:

- Superficial

- Vain

- Indecisive

- Unreliable

Libra and Independence:

Libras like to be around other people, they are all about partnerships and groups. They are happiest when other people are around and when other people are doing their work. They are lazy but like posh surrounding and nice decor. These two extremes could strike a balance and the Libra living on his own could either have a very messy place or a very intricately decorated place. They can be independent, they have the intelligence and the full capability within but would a Libra rather co-exist/depend on others. Libra and Friendship:

Libras love excitement, new situations, adventure and the unusual. They make friends with people from all walks of life and they are always up to something new and exciting with enthusiasm. Libras are great at getting along with people, everyone likes a Libra. They are all about partnerships and groups, they are the glue that hold a group together because they are the ones responsible for keeping harmony and peace. Libras have mastered the art of relationships, not just romantic but business, personal, and family relationships just to name a few. No one is able to see another person's point of view better then a Libra.

Libra and Business:

Libras dislike hard work, they are lazy when it comes to getting their hands dirty and doing the work themselves. Fortunately, their intuitive instincts are good at telling them where money can come from. They can think up great business ideas that are original and bound for success, they can initiate the idea but they need someone else to do the work. Libras make good business partners but not good business people on their own. Libras have potential of being a good leader with their diplomatic ways, but but they are just too lazy to do the hard work required and climb a corporate ladder. A good way for Libra to become wealthy is through artistic endeavors. They can be painters, interior decorators, actors or writing screenplays or composing. These are great ideas because it incorporates Libra's hobby with a moneymaking venture.

Libra and Temperament:

Libras have excellent instincts and intuition, most of the time they do not trust them enough. Libras are likely to be underachievers due to the easygoing attitude. This does not mean that they are necessarily lazy, they just make do with whatever comes their way. They do not want anything badly enough to fight for it. The only time that a Libra will usually stand up is if a situation is unfair, the only time a Libra will definitely stand up is if they feel something involving them is unfair. They need their respect and their fairness, after all, Libra has done so much for other people, it deserves at least fairness, right? When this issue comes into play, Libra becomes courageous.

Libra Deep Inside:

They are also likely to hide or bend their own true feelings in order to bring peace with a group and to make others like them. Sometime this results in them not really knowing what their true feelings are because they are trying to make everyone happy. Other people can see this and Libras have earned themselves a reputation for being indecisive, they simply do not want to hurt anyone's feelings or cause disorder or friction in a situation. This spills over inside the person and many times, Libras have difficulty making decisions. Inside, the Libra is very insecure, they suffer from a lack of self confidence, they are always searching for something to complete them. This is another reason why they are social butterflies, it is an unconscious attempt to find the missing peace through other people. By trying to appease other people all the time, Libras don't really know who they are inside. Libras desperately need love and approval, they will do the favors that people ask and and have a hard time saying 'no' or 'I'm too busy' in order to prove how nice they are, this gradually builds up resentment and negative self esteem issues inside. Libra's indecisiveness is caused by fear, their fear that a wrong decision will make everything come crashing down around them and cause turmoil in their lives. Life is not like that and the Libra that acknowledges the fact that life has ups and downs will be less emotionally wound up, not so hard on themselves and as a result, they will be a much happier person.

Libra in a Nutshell:

Libras are the diplomat of the zodiac. They are able to put themselves in other's shoes and see things through another person's point of view. They are the ones that always want to make things right and have balance and harmony in their life, their surroundings and the lives of the people close to them. They have captivating charm, elegant taste and they are easy to like due to their eager-to-please, easygoing nature. In return for a Libra's amazing ability to be a good listener, sooth and calm people, they expect admiration. Libras will gather a group of people, everyone will become friends then the Libra will be in the center of the group. They like the attention and the admiration for the people that they have brought together. Libras are very intelligent, they often hide this inside their easygoing exterior. They express their intelligence through creativity, most are involved in some sort of artistic or creative pursuit. Many people overlook just how intelligent a Libra actually is. When others see a Libras wide range of interests and hobbies, their intelligence and creativity is more then obvious. Libras love variety and different situations. They welcome change. Libras love luxury. They will spend lots of money and surround themselves with beautiful things and they seem to be constantly fussing over their appearance. They love anything upscale and classy. Libras work hard to please others, this they do an others find them incredibly captivating.

I am so a Libra it's SCARY. SCARY.

omg so am i. I dont' care for zodiac signs but this literally fits me almost perfect. freaky


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 24, 2008)

WTF?? Did they write that about me personally? I am SO a Leo. I can't even deny it. That whole article describes me to a T, as much as I hate to admit it in some instances!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2008)

Pisces

Pisces Strength Keywords:

- Compassionate

- Adaptable

- Accepting

- Devoted

- Imaginative

Pisces Weakness Keywords:

- Oversensitive

- Indecisive

- Self-pitying

- Lazy

- Escapist

Yes, I seriously reflect mine to a T. I can't relate to most of the signs at all. Haha. I think what cracks me up is the weakness keywords. I've always read Pisces where the creative, day dreamers = me.



I spend my days in La-La-Land, I kid you not...


----------



## CorteoGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Virgo Strength Keywords:

- Analytical

- Observant

- Helpful

- Reliable

- Precise

Virgo Weakness Keywords:

- Skeptical

- Fussy

- Inflexible

- Cold

- Interfering

LOL I was starting to think that since my birthday falls one day before that I might be harboring some Libra in there but after reading that I am truly Virgo. I'm not that cold and inflexible tho.

Thanks for the post I just learned a lot.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2008)

*Gemini Strength Keywords:*

- Energetic

- Clever

- Imaginative

- Witty

- Adaptable

*Gemini Weakness Keywords:*

- Superficial

- Impulsive

- Restless

- Devious

- Indecisive

*Gemini and Independence: *

Gemini are extremely independent. They will not be pinned down by anyone or any rules. They need to experience the world on their own. Change and freedom are extremely important to Gemini, Gemini, they will never let anyone dictate them, they are extremely independent and freedom is essential to their mental well being.

sounds like me


----------



## daer0n (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont believe in them either. so, no, lol.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pisces
Pisces Strength Keywords:

- Compassionate

- Adaptable

- Accepting

- Devoted

- Imaginative

Pisces Weakness Keywords:

- Oversensitive

- Indecisive

- Self-pitying

- Lazy

- Escapist

Yes, I seriously reflect mine to a T. I can't relate to most of the signs at all. Haha. I think what cracks me up is the weakness keywords. I've always read Pisces where the creative, day dreamers = me.



I spend my days in La-La-Land, I kid you not...

Ha ha, me 2. In my head everything has a happy ending!


----------



## monniej (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm the same and anna and adrienne, so i won't post the details again. most of it is very true, though. except the lazy part! lol~


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 24, 2008)

Virgo Strength Keywords:

- Analytical

- Observant

- Helpful

- Reliable

- Precise

Virgo Weakness Keywords:

- Skeptical

- Fussy

- Inflexible

- Cold

- Interfering

That whole article sounded like me if some form..... Never really knew what all my sign represented until now...... it was pretty right one, all except cold.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 24, 2008)

well mine is a libra.

parts of it are kinda right.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pisces *

*Quote:*
* quote]She can see right through a man and she is not easy to fool, so any man better be straight with her and not lead her on, because instead of confronting him, she will simply disappear. She needs to nurture and will give the man orders, but only for his own good **tHIS And the part about wanting a Dominant protector type mate &amp; always dreaming &amp; likes Mysticism is all true but everything else is so NOT true Im so not Sensitive or dwell on self pitty those are two things I HATE with a passion!!!! im not so girly girly like it says nor do i have a problem with leading!!!!*


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sagittarius*

Optimistic and freedom-loving

Jovial and good-humored

Honest and straightforward

Intellectual and philosophical

On the dark side....

Blindly optimistic and careless

Irresponsible and superficial

Tactless and restless

* LIKES Traveling

* getting to the heart of the matter

* Freedom

* Laws and meanings

* the general 'feel' of things

* DISLIKES Off the wall theories

* being tied down domestically

* Being constrained

* cooling your heels

* bothered with details

Oh boy! I can't say that I believe them because this one is completely false. For me anyway.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha! Thanks






I'm an october scorpio too. Interesting, I didn't know that october scorpio's have traits of scorpio and leo!

Yeah, most people born around the cusp has tendancies from both signs; my birthday is the 26th, so I'm pretty close to the Libra Scorpio cusp.


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2008)

Capricorn Strength Keywords:

responsible

patient

ambitious

resourceful

loyal

Capricorn Weakness Keywords:

dictatorial

inhibited

conceited

distrusting

unimaginative

Oh yeah, it is really like me. Even the conceited part - i can be a bit conceited , when talking about the things i know WELL . Yeah, if i don't think i'm good , who will? LOL. And dictatorial only sometimes, LOL

I'm not very disciplinated, though. Only when i really want something

And look how cute that is: BF is a Virgo, and i'm a Capricorn. Read both descriptions:

What it's like to date a Virgo Man:

The Virgo man has a cool exterior with a sensitive interior. He has tremendous respect for a woman and will treat her like and equal. He likes woman who stir his emotions because he is reluctant to express his own emotions, which he tries and this often causes conflict not just inside himself, but it spills out into the relationship. This man takes patience and understanding. He will not get extremely close so do not try to enter his psyche and become closely entangled, this will make him feel threatened. *He needs a classy woman *who is not impulsive or unconventional. He leads a predictable life and* a predictable woman will make him feel safe. *He is perfect for the down to earth, conventional woman. He won't be romantic and sweep you off your feet, but he will be by your side and be very loyal. This man's sensuality comes out with time. For the woman who wants a stable, solid relationship with a visible, smooth sailing future is perfect for the Virgo man.

What it's Like to Date a Capricorn Woman:

Deep inside, she is romantic and loving but it takes the right man to expose this. On the outside, she may seem like she does not care much for love. The Capricorn woman is perfect for the man who likes a challenge. It will take time to get closer to her, never make her rush into a relationship.* Be patient because she is. Capricorn woman is very classy, upscale woman.* You have to woo her and court her like a lady. Shower her with nice gifts (but not too expensive, she is a very conservative spender and expects you to be also). She will dominate and control the relationship but in her intriguing subtle way, let her take the lead, she won't steer you wrong! She will lead the relationship in the right direction because she is smart and practical. She will offer you a long lasting, real, loyal relationship with all the right ingredients for happiness.

See, we were really made for each other, LOL. I'm really boring


----------



## rlise (Jun 25, 2008)

im cancer so mine says

strength keywords:

loyalty

dependable

adaptable

responsive

weakness keywords:

moody

clingy

self-pitying

self absorbed ( honestly i have just accepted this)


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been told I'm fiery and hot-blooded my whole life, and those are major traits of an Aries.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 25, 2008)

So I was born on a cusp, October 23. Sometimes it says I am Libra and sometimes Scorpio. I think I have traits of both. And it kind of explains why I can be such a chameleon.


----------



## ivette (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm a cancer

some of it is true, some not imo


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 25, 2008)

Pisces Strength Keywords:

- Compassionate

- Adaptable

- Accepting

- Devoted

- Imaginative

Pisces Weakness Keywords:

- Oversensitive

- Indecisive

- Self-pitying

- Lazy

- Escapist

Some of those things describe me pretty accurately. The only ones that I don't think decribe me are; lazy, and self-pitying. I'm a very vigorous persone, and I don't ever feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I was born on a cusp, October 23. Sometimes it says I am Libra and sometimes Scorpio. I think I have traits of both. And it kind of explains why I can be such a chameleon. Exactly!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

Zodiac Signs - Cancer

Cancer Astrology June 21 - July 22

Cancer Strength Keywords:

- Loyalty

- Dependable

- Caring

- Adaptable

- Responsive

Cancer Weakness Keywords:

- Moody

- Clingy

- Self-pitying

- Oversensitive

- Self-absorbed

Well I would agree with most of those, except I don't think I'm particularly self-absorbed - no more than any other star sign!

One that is not on there is home loving. I can be a bit of a hermit sometimes I have to say, lol.

ETA - I'm also born on the cusp - 12 noon on the changeover day! I also think I have qualities of both. Talkative and funny on the outside (gemini), sensitive and moody on the inside (cancer)


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pisces
Pisces Strength Keywords:

- Compassionate

- Adaptable

- Accepting

- Devoted

- Imaginative

Pisces Weakness Keywords:

- Oversensitive

- Indecisive

- Self-pitying

- Lazy

- Escapist

Yes, I seriously reflect mine to a T. I can't relate to most of the signs at all. Haha. I think what cracks me up is the weakness keywords. I've always read Pisces where the creative, day dreamers = me.



I spend my days in La-La-Land, I kid you not...

lol ! pisces is my ascendant, and i have that trait too. like if you don't hear me speak, i'm off to Alpha Centauri (even when i am speaking if the people around me are particularly annoying



).


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, most people born around the cusp has tendancies from both signs; my birthday is the 26th, so I'm pretty close to the Libra Scorpio cusp. I'm the 28th so I'm close too.
So the Leo one's are:

Leo Strength Keywords:

- Confident

- Ambitious

- Generous

- Loyal

- Encouraging

Leo Weakness Keywords:

- Pretentious

- Domineering

- Melodramatic

- Stubborn

- Vain

I seem to have most of the Scorpio positives and more Leo negatives than Scorpio negatives. From Leo I agree with Loyal, Domineering, Melodramatic and Stubborn. So I have the bad points of a Leo and the good points of a Scorpio.

Interesting. The fact I'm in between the two makes more sense because I have qualities of both.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 25, 2008)

Leo is actually July/ August- not October.

October is Libra/Scorpio.

So, in my own example, I have the suspicious, venomous, passionate nature of a Scorpio with the artsy, lazy, social nature of the Libra, lol!

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm the 28th so I'm close too.
So the Leo one's are:

Leo Strength Keywords:

- Confident

- Ambitious

- Generous

- Loyal

- Encouraging

Leo Weakness Keywords:

- Pretentious

- Domineering

- Melodramatic

- Stubborn

- Vain

I seem to have most of the Scorpio positives and more Leo negatives than Scorpio negatives. From Leo I agree with Loyal, Domineering, Melodramatic and Stubborn. So I have the bad points of a Leo and the good points of a Scorpio.

Interesting. The fact I'm in between the two makes more sense because I have qualities of both.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Gemini Strength Keywords:*
- Energetic

- Clever

- Imaginative

- Witty

- Adaptable

*Gemini Weakness Keywords:*

- Superficial

- Impulsive

- Restless

- Devious

- Indecisive

*Gemini and Independence: *

Gemini are extremely independent. They will not be pinned down by anyone or any rules. They need to experience the world on their own. Change and freedom are extremely important to Gemini, Gemini, they will never let anyone dictate them, they are extremely independent and freedom is essential to their mental well being.

sounds like me

Woot woot!!! Me too!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

_Capricorns have this sense of melancholy and necessity for structure and work because inside they feel they are unworthy and need to continuously prove their worth. Once they realize that all they need is self-love, door will open and they will see the world in a new light, one that allows for pleasure and guilt-free fun. Capricorns most important need is security, financial and material security. This is the driving force behind their ambitious character and all other personality traits of desire to succeed. They are very concerned with their public standing and their prestige. Capricorns are loners but they also need to feel appreciated, but they are excellent at hiding this truth. Capricorns are very self contained and they have many faces they present to the world, they are known as aloof and indifferent but this is them concealing themselves from the world._

Yep. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 26, 2008)

Taurus

Taurus Strength Keywords:

- Dependable

- Persistent

- Loyal

- Patient

- Generous

Taurus Weakness Keywords:

- Stubborn

- Laziness

- Possessive

- Materialistic

- Self-indulging

Taurus and Independence:

Taurus is not the one who ventures out into the unknown and leads the way, Taurus is the one that will follow the leader and strengthen and build upon the discovered, in other words they are the one that will "dot the I's and cross the T's". This perseverance is given to them by their stubborn streak. Taurus stubborn streak is what gives their independence. They like to do things their way. They are perfectly fine on being alone, this way things get done they way they want them to be done. Taurus is not a follower, but they are not the brave one either. Taurus is perfectly independent. With their perseverance, they get things done and can do quite well for themselves.

Taurus Temperament:

Taurus are deeply sensitive, the slightest comment or negative remark will be taken personally and they can easily get offended or hurt. Their stubborn streak results in laziness. They can be very lazy when someone gives them orders or wants them to do something they do not want to do. They are not lazy when it comes to themselves.

Taurus Deep Inside:

Taurus are not fond of change. In fact, is change is imminent, they get very nervous and worried. They do not like anything new because anything new is unknown and Taurus fears the unknown. Taurus needs order in their lives and when they do not have order, they get very anxious. Taurus will cut themselves off from the unfamiliar in order to avoid the feelings of insecurity that arise when new experiences and situations are present. Taurus do not express their feelings openly and their inner self is contained and secretive. Many people do not know how sensitive Taurus really is, they hide it well. As a result, they are often emotionally hurt when the wrong things are said, they take things too personally sometimes. Taurus avoids talking about their emotions and many people never really know how they feel.

Taurus in a Nutshell:

Taurus is the one who has immense perseverance, even when others have given up, the Taurus rages on. Solid and persistent, just like the bull, which is Taurus' well suited symbol. Taurus's have a well known reputation for being stubborn, which is not necessarily a bad thing. The stubborn streak can cause Taurus to butt heads and conflict with other strong character types. Taurus are not fond of change. They like the familiar and routine comfort of life. Taurus is easy going and not one to pick a fight but should some poor souls attempt to provoke Taurus, the wrath will be known, for they have a temper underneath the calm surface.

I would say all of the above is true in regards to myself except I'm not materialistic.


----------



## crapola (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm a libra and i consider myself to be a typical one. i am pretty partial but at the same time i'm very indecisive.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought the majority of it(I am pisces) was way off base.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2008)

Aside from the conceited and unimaginative part, I'd say it's dead on. I'm only distrusting because of scenarios in my life which have caused me to tread lightly with people. I wouldn't say I'm dictatorial, but I could be... And I'm not ALWAYS inhibited...

Quote:
*Capricorn Strength Keywords:*responsible

patient

ambitious

resourceful

loyal

*Capricorn Weakness Keywords:*

dictatorial

inhibited

conceited

distrusting

unimaginative


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 26, 2008)

virgo

most of it is true except cold


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm Taurus and only bits and pieces apply to me. For instance, Taurus does not lead the way. Right! I say lead, follow,or get the hell out of the way.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2008)

gemini here.

mine describes me very well.


----------



## msmegz (Jun 28, 2008)

Aquarius strength keywords :

witty

clever

humanitarian

inventive

original

Aquarius weakness keywords :

stubborn

unemotional

sarcastic

rebellious

aloof

I don't really believe in this stuff, but yeah, I have to say this describes me pretty well.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gemini here. 
mine describes me very well.

Me too




I agree


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a Cancer, and the traits are pretty on point, except that I'm not moody. I truly hit it off with Virgo and Taurus men..and they are rightly listed as my compatible partners. I have been heavily into astrology since childhood...


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

Hm, I don't believe in astrology or anything like that. I have heard (but can't find online evidence at the moment) that your sign is meant to be when you were conceived, not when you were born. I've heard both really. I can't find the site I saw that on. Not that it makes one jot of difference anyway. I don't know.


----------



## classylass (Jul 1, 2008)

well also...look up your moon sign. ive looked a lot into this...im a capricorn....yes everythin they say is prettyy right on but in my moon sign on a scorpio and i accosiate wit that as well. like its crazzy... sun signs are waht were all kno as our sign but theres a sign for your moon and all of the planets including pluto (which isnt a planet anymore?? juss a big meteor?? or sumthin...anywayz) the moon sign is more of the personal side of you...more of waht the ppl dont actuallyy see..its more yourself and emotions....sooo mebbe you dont think your a scorpio bc you lean more towards your moon sign. anywayz look into it. its really interesting actuallyy....

ALTHOUGH...i dunno if id say i believe it or wahtever but it seems prettyy accurate..


----------



## Lil-miss-living (Jul 1, 2008)

*Positive traits* of *Taurus* people are:

*disciplined / methodical

*conservative

*traditional

*hard-working

*good sense of humor

*great work ethic

*artistic

*loving / affectionate

*musical

*romantic

*sensual

*sexual

*strong

*steady

*steadfast

*organized

*prudent / cautious / careful

*trustworthy

*calm

*tenacious

*stable

*patient

*loyal / faithful

*resourceful

*easygoing

*dependable

*honest

*determined

*practical

*Negative traits *are:

*Stubborn / opinionated

*Controlling

*Slow to anger, but can become furiously mad

*Getting stuck in ruts

*Resentful

*Possessive

*overindulgent

*Jealous

*Overly self-conscious

*Attributes*

Ideal Careers Banking, modeling, music, almost any form of bureaucracy, engineering, auctioneering, artist, managers, singers, chef and acting.

Likes Stability â€¢ being attracted â€¢ natural things â€¢ time to ponder â€¢ comfort and pleasure

Dislikes Disruption â€¢ being pushed too hard â€¢ synthetic things â€¢ being rushed

*Physical traits*

Many astrologers believe that each of the zodiac signs has identifiable physical traits. Physically, individuals born under the sign of Taurus will tend to have a full, square or long face, small ears, a fairly large, rounded and dimpled chin, sometimes prominent foreheads, a short or pointy and turned-up nose, large and expressive eyes, glowing, opaque and light skin, full and well-shaped lips, small and even teeth, and thick, often curly hair. They are thought by some to usually be above average height and the women often possess a voluptuous figure, a swan neck and Grecian nose.

*Everytime i read about my starsign i'm amazed at how accurate it always is!!!!!!*

OK so nobody likes to see there faults in black and white but i agree with everything because the ARE my primal instincts, i am jealous, stubborn and self conscious etc but i am able to control how i react to my feelings so it's all good





Even the physical traits are very close!!!!

I DOhave a full, slightly square face, smallish ears, rounded chin, high forehead, pointy upturned nose (which reminds me of a sharks snout :/), "large and expressive eyes"........ check!!!!

Usually good skin, fullish lips, teeth - naturally fairly even, naturally thick, wavy hair prone to kinks and a fairly volumptuous figure - i'm a size 14 (american size 10) with 36 F bust so i'm certainly not lacking a curve or two lol

It amazes me how many people feel a strong connection with how they are portrayed by their starsign!!!!

I am a Taurean through and through, all the good with the bad!!!!!!!


----------



## coconaia (Jul 2, 2008)

Aries Strength Keywords:

- Independent

- Generous

- Optimistic

- Enthusiastic

- Courageous

Aries Weakness Keywords:

- Moody

- Short tempered

- Self-involved

- Impulsive

- Impatient

(o_0 thats me..!)

i do not believe in zodiac "forecasts" (&lt;--dont know if its the right term,i speak greek,lol) but as regards character features i think stars signs show a lot...


----------

